# Surf fishing question



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2010)

ANYONE FISHED LONG LINE AT SINGING BRIDGE IN THE "SURF" ?
I HAVE SEEN PEOPLE USING BOBBERS ON THEIR RODS AS A
STRIKE INDICATOR. THEY PUT THEIR RODS IN HOLDERS OUT IN THE WATER AND HAVE THE BOBBERS SET SO THAT THEY CAN SEE FROM THE SHORE AND TELL IF THE HAVE A STRIKE. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY EXPERIANCE WITH THIS? :help:

EMAIL ME.

[email protected]


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

No experience with the bobber thing, but I have fished there from the surf. About the only way to do it is to wade out, up to your waist, and give the bait a good heave ho. You need a lengthy rod holder, as its too far to walk back to shore. Of course if your fishing salmon, you may not have to walk out as far. Thats about the only thing I can remember about fishing the surf there.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

cornfed said:


> ANYONE FISHED LONG LINE AT SINGING BRIDGE IN THE "SURF" ?
> I HAVE SEEN PEOPLE USING BOBBERS ON THEIR RODS AS A
> STRIKE INDICATOR. THEY PUT THEIR RODS IN HOLDERS OUT IN THE WATER AND HAVE THE BOBBERS SET SO THAT THEY CAN SEE FROM THE SHORE AND TELL IF THE HAVE A STRIKE. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY EXPERIANCE WITH THIS? :help:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site.

They are styrofoam balls that are colored, and have an alligator clip imbedded in side connected to wire loop out opposite side. You tie a piece of line/rope/etc. from your rodholder to the ball, then clip it to line after rod is set in holder. When fish takes line from a hit, the line will pull free from the ball and will drop in water without floating away. This tells you from shore there has been a strike. Sometimes those rods are hard to see, and this makes it really easy. They used to sell them at the singing bridge store when it was open, now I think Franks has some. Haven't done it in quite awhile since I outgrew my waders.:lol: Man I miss the surf fishing.


----------

